# etc-update zatrzymuje się

## kacper

Witam,

mam problem z etc-update : 

```

sinet ~ # etc-update

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoaddcvs, cvs

Scanning Configuration files...

```

I tak sobie ponad godzinę wisi...

----------

## mziab

Może to wykręt, nie odpowiedź, ale próbowałeś dispatch-conf? Warto by może też zerknąć przez strace na czym wisi etc-update.

----------

